

Show HN: Mowish, movie reminder. - puffyrice
http://www.mowish.com/

======
jozi9
Hey it's freakin cool! Sure, I'm one of the creators of mowish.

~~~
addandsubtract
So you tout the ability to "Explore movies for your taste." as something
that's possible with a free account, but upon signing up require a paid
subscription for said feature. I understand you want to monetize the service,
but not being outright to your users isn't cool.

~~~
jozi9
Yes you're right! Thanks for pointing this out, we'll address this issue
somehow.

Any suggestions for working around this? How should we highlight the paid
benefit and show that creating your list is basically free at the same time?

~~~
addandsubtract
You should make it clear that it's a freemium model. I don't know how
effective you can sell the "premium" part of the site though, considering the
only reason I signed up was to see movies that I might like - but wouldn't be
willing to spend money each month on. Maybe if it offered _more_ than just
movie recommendations - or at least do it significantly better than the other
services out there.

~~~
jozi9
That makes sense! We've just launched so we'll reconsider this part, that's
for sure. Thanks for the valuable insights.

